# A trip to Destin Florida from St. Louis



## randyr (Jan 23, 2014)

I am taking a road trip to Destin, Florida on March 1st. I will be taking my camera equipment with me. I am wanting to know if anyone that lives in or around this area, who have possibly traveled to Destin, has any good spots to take photos. I'm mainly looking for buildings, scenery, etc. to capture on my trip. I know I will get a lot in Florida, but was wanting to make a few stops on my way down. I'm hoping someone can provide a few good stopping points for my trip down there. This will be my first journey out with the camera over the road. I mainly just capture St. Louis and many of it's great photo areas. Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 23, 2014)

Take 64 to Mt. Vernon IL and don't miss Uniroyal Gal.
Take 57 south past the Federal prison in Marion IL. Stop and take some pics but don't let that guy in the tower with binoculars see you.
Catch 24 south to Nashville and if you have time stop at Fern Clyffe State Park on the way.
Before you cross the river into scenic Paducah KY (quilt city USA!) be sure and stop at Metropolis IL and visit Superman.
In Nashville you can stop at the Country Music Hall of Fame (222 Fifth Avenue) and pay homage to Conway Twitty.






Take 65 south out of Nashville and as you approach Huntsville AL make sure and stop to visit the Saturn 1B rocket in the interstate rest area (can't miss it).
In Birmingham you can visit Vulcan and make sure to stop at the Water Treatment Plant which caused the largest municipal bankruptcy in US history.
South of Birmingham you'll see the Clanton Alabama Peach from the highway (still on 65). It's a water tower! So cool!!
In Montgomery you can visit the Hyundai plant where American-made cars are actually made. Then get some fast food on Rosa Parks Blvd.
South out of Montgomery take State highway 331 to Luverne and plan on eatin' some boiled peanuts. If you're not familiar with boiled peanuts you're driving in the wrong direction.
Florala AL marks the state line -- you can smell the ocean now -- get out of the car and scoop up a handful of sand!
Half way across the pan handle and you can stop at Defuniak Springs and visit the town's famous sink-hole lake.
In Freeport you'll be on the north shore of Choctawhatchee Bay. The signs will try and direct you to Destin via highway 20. Don't fall for it. They're just trying to get you to cross over the bay on the TOLL bridge. You should take that as an sign -- Destin is glad you came.
Leave Freeport still on 331 and drive over the east end of the bay on the the free bridge. Hang a right on 98 and drive into downtown Destin. 98 is a speed trap ;-)

I live in St. Louis and my folks retired to Destin until my Dad passed in 2012. That's the most direct route possible: 778 miles.

Joe


----------



## randyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you very much!


----------

